# New service



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude.... your panels are sideways...:whistling2::laughing:

Other than that... good looking work!

Pete


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> It not sure how the first electrician got away with putting a 100amp panel in this place.
> The new owner had us upgrade to 200amp and add a gen panel.
> Fire away!!!


Fify....:whistling2::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the black cord that goes into the other panel for?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Edrick said:


> What's the black cord that goes into the other panel for?


That's the feeder..:laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That's the feeder..:laughing:


I was thinking so but why would you feed it with a cord? Or do you unplug that and connect it to a generator when the power goes out?


----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess the recept below it is connected to a generator inlet on the outside. Then the cord and two recepts form a manual transfer switch...
/mike


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think it is unusual for Canadians to have their panels mounted as shown. I have seen it before from other Canadian members.

As for the rubber cord----:no:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

n1ist said:


> I guess the recept below it is connected to a generator inlet on the outside. Then the cord and two recepts form a manual transfer switch... /mike


Yep you got it . 
As far as the cord goes. Inspection doesn't have a problem with it in my area.
Says it falls under a grey area because it's for gen panel.
I know it breaks code as far as fixed equipment.
I wanted to change meter can to standby but the HO wouldn't go for it.
Would of been better for sure!!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sideways panels happen because code wants the height of the top breaker at 67" above the floor, and Canadian panels have a guard on the service side to protect homeowners and handymen from killing themselves. So they will often need to go sideways to meet or get as close to code as possible. 

Install looks good, don't really like the exposed NM coming down from the panels. Minor thing though.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Nice work:thumbsup: 

Just curious, why didn't you use offset nipples for your boxes?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> and Canadian panels have a guard on the service side to protect homeowners and handymen from killing themselves. .


You folks are _waaaaay _too kind....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

very interesting transfer switch method!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> very hack transfer switch method!


Fify


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't think it is unusual for Canadians to have their panels mounted as shown. I have seen it before from other Canadian members.
> 
> As for the rubber cord----:no:


Maybe we're mounting our panels the wrong direction...:laughing::no::jester::laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the double receptacle thing. Too bad it wouldn't fly where I'm from. Anal inspectors around here.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Seeing the way everyone does things different i would like to see a service from one of the guys in india or kenya


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

MTW said:


> Fify


I did say fire away!!
Thanks for the opinions.
Offset nipples are a great idea, not sure why I didn't think to use them. I do when using emt and surface mount boxes.
Next time!!
Don't really qualify as hack but your entitled to your opinion .
As I said earlier this wasn't my first choice of doing the gen panel .
Meter can was the first, I hate standby /combo panels, big waste of space.
Auto start transfer would have been nice but HO said not likely .
Figured if I did it this way , when he decides it's to hard to start the portable , I can swap out for auto transfer panel.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmacanada said:


> I did say fire away!!
> Thanks for the opinions.
> Offset nipples are a great idea, not sure why I didn't think to use them. I do when using emt and surface mount boxes.
> Next time!!
> ...


Don't take some of the comments serious. No matter what you post or comment on, someone will b1tch and call you a hack. Those type of people waste away hours on a forum with no life outside of it. I for one, think you did a good job and you should be proud of your work.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmacanada said:


> I did say fire away!!
> Thanks for the opinions.
> Offset nipples are a great idea, not sure why I didn't think to use them. I do when using emt and surface mount boxes.
> Next time!!
> ...


The service looks good, I'm just not fan of using rubber cord in that fashion, not to mention it's a code violation (at least here.)


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think its a good looking job HMA......nice clean, neat looking work and hey, if your AHJ allows the double receptacles and the flex cord for a manual generator transfer then good on ya. :thumbsup:



chicken steve said:


> You folks are _waaaaay _too kind....:whistling2:~CS~


Not to worry CS.........every now and then I leave those guards when I'm not 
particularly fond of the homeowner or the maintenance man in question.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

MTW said:


> The service looks good, I'm just not fan of using rubber cord in that fashion, not to mention it's a code violation (at least here.)


Are you even an electrician? :001_huh:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I cut the guards off on sub panels... FIGHT DA POWAH!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

4SQUARE said:


> Are you even an electrician? :001_huh:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

The cord connected panel would not fly. I wanted to cord connect just furnaces for that reason and they said no way jose'. Took it all the way to the top explaining how many suicide cords it could eliminate.

Go back and put a 100 amp main in that panel, and if it ever trips I'll mail you $1000.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> The cord connected panel would not fly. I wanted to cord connect just furnaces for that reason and they said no way jose'. Took it all the way to the top explaining how many suicide cords it could eliminate.
> 
> Go back and put a 100 amp main in that panel, and if it ever trips I'll mail you $1000.


When I finally end up building my own place, I just may install the exact same setup after inspection is passed.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

jza said:


> When I finally end up building my own place, I just may install the exact same setup after inspection is passed.


I installed the dreaded non csa interlock on my panel.
One time last year I caught it trying to kill my family, but I made up a CSA sticker and affixed it. Haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks good brotha. In pipe it would look better . How to you guys up the prices for conduit if required.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> Yep you got it .
> As far as the cord goes. Inspection doesn't have a problem with it in my area.
> Says it falls under a grey area because it's for gen panel.
> I know it breaks code as far as fixed equipment.
> ...


The panels are sideways because the house is leaning!:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> The panels are sideways because the house is leaning!:laughing:


And the light is mounted upside down:blink::laughing:?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> The cord connected panel would not fly. I wanted to cord connect just furnaces for that reason and they said no way jose'. Took it all the way to the top explaining how many suicide cords it could eliminate.
> 
> Go back and put a 100 amp main in that panel, and if it ever trips I'll mail you $1000.


I'm not making the connection with furnaces and suicide cords?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

farlsincharge said:


> The cord connected panel would not fly. I wanted to cord connect just furnaces for that reason and they said no way jose'. Took it all the way to the top explaining how many suicide cords it could eliminate. Go back and put a 100 amp main in that panel, and if it ever trips I'll mail you $1000.


I just got a update from ESA on just this thing for furnaces and water pumps.
I have to read closer bud sounds like they are going to start excepting plug and play cords on them. 
HO ,s are doing it anyway might as well make sure it's done right!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sideways panels happen because code wants the height of the top breaker at 67" above the floor, and Canadian panels have a guard on the service side to protect homeowners and handymen from killing themselves. So they will often need to go sideways to meet or get as close to code as possible.
> 
> Install looks good, don't really like the exposed NM coming down from the panels. Minor thing though.


I don't install my panels sideways, - at least I haven't to date but like they say never say never.

Alberta has fixed the protection of NMD delima...


> SUBJECT: Section 26 - Installation of Electrical Equipment
> 
> Rule 26-402 Location of Panelboards
> Concerns were expressed with the requirement for mounting panelboards in dwelling units with no overcurrent device being more than 1.7 m above finished floor level. This could create a situation where the non-metallic-sheathed branch circuit cables may come within the 1.5m from the floor
> ...


As for the mickey mouse cord thing for the gen the customer would not be offered that from me. Other than that the NMD is run nicely into the panels.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I'm not making the connection with furnaces and suicide cords?


Everybody and their dog has a 3000 watt portable these days. You can maintain your house in an emergency using nothing more than an extension cord. (fridge, freezer, lamp, computer etc.) The furnace is hard wired therefor people backfeed.
They are not going to pay for a proper stand-by setup. By cord connecting the furnace it is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

farlsincharge said:


> Everybody and their dog has a 3000 watt portable these days. You can maintain your house in an emergency using nothing more than an extension cord. (fridge, freezer, lamp, computer etc.) The furnace is hard wired therefor people backfeed. They are not going to pay for a proper stand-by setup. By cord connecting the furnace it is the lesser of two evils.


I agree 100 percent!! When they buy these really cheap generators for 400 bucks , there is little chance of getting them to install transfer sw with a price tag of double that.
We have these neat little deals that go in under the meter for generators . Easy ,neat , no need to change anything big price tag.
Give them a cheap option to get by and you would,nt have back feed problems.
Not to mention stop people from bringing in the BBQ or opening the oven door on their gas stove to heat the house and killing themselves .
Been way to much of that stupidness in the news this year.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Everybody and their dog has a 3000 watt portable these days. You can maintain your house in an emergency using nothing more than an extension cord. (fridge, freezer, lamp, computer etc.) The furnace is hard wired therefor people backfeed.
> They are not going to pay for a proper stand-by setup. By cord connecting the furnace it is the lesser of two evils.


I see what you are saying now. I was thinking that changing the furnace to plug and cord would create a convenient place to backfeed instead of powering just the furnace with the generator. :bangin:


I backfeed through my 30 amp dryer receptacle. :whistling2:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> We have these neat little deals that go in under the meter for generators . Easy ,neat , no need to change anything big price tag.


Very clean looking install Hmacanada!

Can you provide a link for this box? Just curious to see how it works.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Love it, nice clean work..


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

8V71 said:


> link for this box? Just curious to see how it works.










http://www.generlink.com/about_generlink.cfm


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> http://www.generlink.com/about_generlink.cfm


I remember those. Our POCO used to supply them and charge a monthly fee.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

the-apprentice said:


> looks very nice


 nice work indeed
manual transfer switch would have probably been better but what you have works and it passed inspection


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Great looking work, and I like the gen panel manual transfer solution too...I'd do it in my house, code be damned. 

The sideways panels still make me chuckle though, just not used to seeing that. :laughing:


----------

